# AVM Powerline Adapter kann keine Internetverbindung mehr herstellen



## Bastian83 (9. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Situation liegt hier vor:
* im Büro des Vermieters steht eine FritzBox, 6591 die mit einem Powerline Adapter verbunden ist, um Internet an zwei Mieter im Hause zu verteilen
* vor zwei Wochen wurde so u.a. bei mir ein Powerline 1260E Adapter installiert, der konstant bis gestern Nachmittag die Internetversorgung sicherstellte
* gestern Nachmittag war das Internet aber auf einmal weg und seitdem sowohl bei WLan als auch bei LAN. Möchte man sich mittels WLan verbinden wird einem immer nur durchlaufend die Meldung "IP Adresse wird abgerufen" angezeigt. 
* mehrfacher Neustart des Adaptber brachte nichts
* mit dem Router im Vermieterbüro kann man sich connecten, was mir aber im Wohnbereich nichts bringt, weil zu weit weg
* bis Sonntag habe ich keinen DirektZugriff auf den Router (nur mittels Browser), weil der Vermieter nicht anwesend ist. Daher auch kein Fernsehern und Internet am Desktop PC
* Powerline Tool sagt, dass alle Adapter und Router auf der aktuellsten Firmware laufen
* ich habe einige Screenshots aus dem Powerline Tool vorliegen. Falls ich die posten soll, gebt gerne Bescheid

Habt Ihr eine Idee,
a) was das Ursachenproblem sein kann
b) auszuprobieren wäre?

Vielen Dank


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. April 2021)

Gleich vorweg: Powerline ist eine Kacktechnik, da die drauf basiert, andere Funkdienste absichtlich und wissentlich zu stören. Diese Funkdienste stören aber auch dein Powerline, da Stromleitungen nicht für HF gedacht sind und entsprechend abstrahlen und auch als Antenne dienen (wurden früher oft als Netzantenne für Radios genutzt). Das könnte eine Ursache sein. Zudem gibt es auch Schrottelektronik, die nicht korrekt entstört ist und Störstrahlung aussendet oder in das Stromntze einspeist. Dann ist dein Powerline auch tot.
Die einzig gescheite Lösung ist Netzwerkkabel, ob einem das gefällt oder nicht.

Vermutlich ist das ein Problem, dass die sich Powerline-Teile nicht erreichen.
Du kannst aber da erstmal wenig gegen machen, da du mit deinen Powerline-Funkstörern keinen Anspruch auf die Frequenzbereiche hast.
Eventuell funktioniert das an einer anderen Steckdose besser (am besten beide Teile an einer Phase), es bleibt aber einfach Schrott.


----------



## DOcean (9. April 2021)

ach ja ein Powerline Thema und er DJ kommt gleich wieder vorbei...

D.h. im Powerline Tool siehst du alle Adapter? und mit jeweils gutem Verbindungsstatus?

Nur zur Sicherheit, ohne Powerline kommst du ins Internet? (also direkt über WLAN)

Vielleicht hat dein Vermieter einfach das Kabel zwischen Router und Powerline Adapter rausgezogen?


----------



## Bastian83 (9. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> ach ja ein Powerline Thema und er DJ kommt gleich wieder vorbei...
> 
> D.h. im Powerline Tool siehst du alle Adapter? und mit jeweils gutem Verbindungsstatus?
> 
> ...


Nein, es wurde nichts neues angeschlossen, denn der Vermieter war gestern nicht anwesend, als die Verbindung abbrach. Ich füge ein Bild der Powerlineverbindungen bei. Der zweite Adapter ist jener bei der anderen Mieterin.

Nein, über den Powerline geht weder LAN noch WLAN, nur wenn ich mich (funktioniert aber nur in der Küche) direkt mit der FritzBox verbinde, ist eine Verbindung da.


----------



## DOcean (9. April 2021)

Hast du "nur" kein Internet oder auch keine IP-Adresse?

Am PC: cmd -> ipconfig /all

Kannst du das Webinterfache vom Router/FritzBox aufrufen? (in der Küche)


----------



## Bastian83 (9. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Hast du "nur" kein Internet oder auch keine IP-Adresse?
> 
> Am PC: cmd -> ipconfig /all
> 
> Kannst du das Webinterfache vom Router/FritzBox aufrufen? (in der Küche)


Wie meinst du das mit der IP Adresse?
Er sagt halt beim Versuch sich mit dem Powerline zu verbinden immer nur "IP Adresse wird abgerufen..." Mehr tut sich aber nicht.

Ja, Interface der FritzBox ließe sich öffnen


----------



## DOcean (9. April 2021)

Von was für einem Gerät aus?
Per Kabel/WLAN zum PowerlineTeil?

Wenn du einen Windows PC hast, mach mal folgendes:

Windows-taste, cmd  eintippen, Enter (Eingabeaufforderung öffnet sich)

dann da ipconfig /all

am besten wenn du per Kabel mit dem Powerline Teil verbunden bist.

Sagt die FritzBox das alles OK ist? ist die Internetverbindung da?


----------



## leorphee (9. April 2021)

Ich habe die Teile auch und ab und zu genau das gleiche Problem, bei mir hilft es nur den 1220E für eine Minute (besser 5min.) vom Netz, also den Stecker, zu nehmen.


----------



## Bastian83 (10. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Von was für einem Gerät aus?
> Per Kabel/WLAN zum PowerlineTeil?
> 
> Wenn du einen Windows PC hast, mach mal folgendes:
> ...


Es bringt wohl mehr, wenn ich jetzt auf den Vermieter warte und wir auch seinen Powerline neustarten. Danach kann man immer noch schauen. Meinst Du nicht auch? 

Frage; ich habe mittlerweile eine eigene FritzBox als Repeater eingerichtet und die mit der Vermieter FritzBox connected. Ich erhalte so in der ganzen Wohnung um die 40 bis 65mbits Empfang, bin also dahingehend versorgt.
ABER, und das ist total komisch; wenn ich die eigene FritzBox = Repeater mittels LAN mit dem Desktop PC verbinde, kommen nur etwa 20mbits an.

Das kann doch normalerweise nicht sein. Was für Infos benötigt ihr, um sich darauf einen Reim zu machen?

Ein paar Fakten:

es wird der Devolo Adapter (die waren vor den Powerlines im Einsatz) Name in den Windows Netzwerkeinstellungen angezeigt, wenn mittels LAN verbunden, obwohl der doch gar nicht mehr bei mir im Einsatz ist (ODER kann das was im Vermieter Büro sein?)
Geschwindigkeit in den Ethernet Einstellungen: 1000/1000 Mbps
bei Wlan Verbindung wird eine 169er IP in einem Tool (Dreambox Control Center) für den PC angezeigt, im LAN Betrieb eine 192er
Wie gesagt, meine eigene FritzBox dient nur als Connection zur Vermieter FritzBox, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
Bin gespannt, was Ihr meint.

Dankeschön


----------



## DOcean (10. April 2021)

169er Adresse ist Quatsch bzw. nciht richtig aber das kann auch an dem tollen Tool liegen das da Grütze ausliest...

Mach es wie oben beschrieben dann bekommst du die richtigen Werte...

btw. was Win da als Name anzeigt ist Schall und Rauch... einfach ignorieren


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> 169er Adresse ist Quatsch bzw. nciht richtig aber das kann auch an dem tollen Tool liegen das da Grütze ausliest...
> 
> Mach es wie oben beschrieben dann bekommst du die richtigen Werte...
> 
> btw. was Win da als Name anzeigt ist Schall und Rauch... einfach ignorieren


Das ist kein Quatsch, das nennt sich Link-local-Adresse, auch Zeroconf oder APIPA genannt und die wird vergeben wenn der DHCPv4-Server nicht erreicht werden kann. Wenn die Powerline-Adapter keine Verbindung zueinander haben, kommt genau das vor. Der Ethernet-Broadcast kommt dann nicht beim DHCP an.
Der NIC hat Link und versucht DHCP, das geht nicht und nach so ner Minute generiert der sich ne APIPA-Adresse.


----------



## DOcean (10. April 2021)

nun verwirr den TE doch nicht noch mehr 

Ich weiß auch das deine gültige IP ist, bringt uns jetzt aber keinen mm weiter... da er diese bekommt wenn er NICHT über Powerline verbunden ist, sondern über seine FritzBox als Repeater über WLAN


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> nun verwirr den TE doch nicht noch mehr
> 
> Ich weiß auch das deine gültige IP ist, bringt uns jetzt aber keinen mm weiter... da er diese bekommt wenn er NICHT über Powerline verbunden ist, sondern über seine FritzBox als Repeater über WLAN


Problem ist aber gleich, es ist egal, welche Komponente das Ethernet-Netz nicht verbindet.


----------



## DOcean (10. April 2021)

dann hab ich vlt was falsch verstanden...?!!!

Ich habe das so verstanden das per FritzBox als Repeater eine Verbindung ins Internet zustande kommt (ohne Powerline) oder ist dem nicht so?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2021)

Das Beste wäre wenn der TO mal einen Netzplan zeichnen würde.


----------



## Bastian83 (10. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Beste wäre wenn der TO mal einen Netzplan zeichnen würde.



Also,
* es sind derzeit keine Powerlines im Einsatz
* FritzBox Vermieter steht in seinem Zimmer und da befindet sich auch der Internetanschluss
* meine FritzBox habe ich als Repeater mittels Mesh (5 GHz Variante gewählt, es gäbe noch eine 2,4er) eingerichtet und halt mit der Vermieter Box verbunden
* ich habe einen Desktop PC, der an einem TP-Link Switch hängt. In diesen geht auch ein LAN Kabel, welches von der eigenen FritzBox kommt
* sowohl, wenn ich dieses LAN Kabel mit dem Switch als auch direkt mit dem Desktop PC verbinde, wird nur eine Geschwindigkeit von etwa 23mbit erreicht, während es mittels Wlan um die 50 bis 60 sind.
* vor der ganzen Powerline Geschichte wurden Devolo Adaptber betrieben und komischerweise wird dessen Name halt immer noch angezeigt, wenn ich den PC mittels LAN betreibe, dabei hängt das alles doch an der FritzBox

Hilft das ein wenig?
Hätte halt gerne lieber stabileres LAN, auch zum Arbeiten, und es schaut ja gut aus mit dem Wlan OHNE Powerline und auf die könnte man dann auch verzichten. Nur wären halt etwas mehr mbit via LAN toll und ich verstehe halt nicht, woran das liegt...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2021)

> meine FritzBox habe ich als Repeater mittels Mesh (5 GHz Variante gewählt, es gäbe noch eine 2,4er) eingerichtet und halt mit der Vermieter Box verbunden


Ist die nun WLAN-Repeater und gleichzeitig nochmal per LAN mit der Vermieter-Fritte verbunden?
Dann könnte das eine Schleife geben.



> sowohl, wenn ich dieses LAN Kabel mit dem Switch als auch direkt mit dem Desktop PC verbinde, wird nur eine Geschwindigkeit von etwa 23mbit erreicht, während es mittels Wlan um die 50 bis 60 sind.


Prüfe, wo sich der PC im WLAN einloggt anhand der BSSID oder gebe dem Repeater eine andere SSID, so kannst du dann testen, mit welchem AP der sich verbindet.


----------



## narcosubs (10. April 2021)

Bastian, wenn du im WLAN eine Adresse aus dem Bereich 169.254.x.x hast, besteht entweder keine Verbindung zum DHCP-Server (und somit auch keine Internetverbindung, denn dieser ist zugleich dein Gateway) oder das Tool liest Müll aus. Deshalb verwirrt deine Aussage etwas. Mach doch im WLAN bitte einmal ein ipconfig, um die Sache zu klären.


----------



## Bastian83 (10. April 2021)

Bitte sehr, IPconfig und die BSSID Angabe...im WLAN Betrieb


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

Ist die UW-Fritte jetzt deine oder die vom Vermieter?
Darüber geht jedenfalls der Internetzugang (zumindest DHCP bzw, das IPv6-RA kommen an).


----------



## Bastian83 (11. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist die UW-Fritte jetzt deine oder die vom Vermieter?
> Darüber geht jedenfalls der Internetzugang (zumindest DHCP bzw, das IPv6-RA kommen an).


Wie gesagt, die Internetverbindungs FritzBox steht im Vermieter Büro, meine eigene, die als Repeater dient, in der Küche. Mit der habe ich mich mittels Wlan connected und das IPconfig durchgeführt


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Internetverbindungs FritzBox steht im Vermieter Büro, meine eigene, die als Repeater dient, in der Küche. Mit der habe ich mich mittels Wlan connected und das IPconfig durchgeführt


Hast du da jetzt unterschiedliche SSIDs verwendet?
Sonst kannst du nur über die BSSID zuordnen, mit welcher du verbunden bist und das kann sich ändern.


----------



## Bastian83 (11. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hast du da jetzt unterschiedliche SSIDs verwendet?
> Sonst kannst du nur über die BSSID zuordnen, mit welcher du verbunden bist und das kann sich ändern.


Ich bin leider kein Experte dahingehend und weiß jetzt gerade nicht, was Du meinst.

Was genau soll ich bitte genau versuchen und (wo) einstellen, um die LAN Verbindung schneller werden zu lassen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

Den Namen des WLANs bei deiner FritzBox. Das nennt sich SSID: https://www.lifewire.com/definition-of-service-set-identifier-816547
Dann teste das einmal, wenn du den Namen der FB vom Vermieter nutzt und einmal mit dem Namen deiner eigenen Box. mache dann Geschwindigkeitsmessungen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2021)

@ Bastian83
Jetzt wird erstmal klarheit gebraucht! Also...
...wenn du via DLan mit dem router deines vermieters verbunden bist, dann deaktiviere die repeater-funktion deines routers oder schließe besser deinen rechner per lan-kabel direkt ans dlan.
...wenn du dich über deinen router (als repeater) mit dem router des vermieters verbinden willst (reine wlan-strecke ohne dlan), dann ziehe den dlan-adapter aus der steckdose!
Für mich ließt es sich im moment so, als wenn du parallel eine dlan- und wlan-verbindung hast und das wird nix!
Sollte es dann immer noch nicht wollen, muß die ip deines rechners halt manuell festgelegt werden. Das ist sowieso zu empfehlen, zumal dein rechner wohl nur das eine netzwerk zu sehen bekommen wird und die IP-vergabe via DHCP eh meist für die tonne ist. (zumindest bei windows-rechnern)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sollte es dann immer noch nicht wollen, muß die ip deines rechners halt manuell festgelegt werden. Das ist sowieso zu empfehlen, zumal dein rechner wohl nur das eine netzwerk zu sehen bekommen wird und die IP-vergabe via DHCP eh meist für die tonne ist. (zumindest bei windows-rechnern)


Nein, sowohl beim Repeater als auch bei der Nutzung von dLAN ist dies immer noch ein Ethernet-Segment (bzw. verhält sich wie eines) und damit kommt auch der Ethernet-Broadcast zum DHCP und von da zum PC. Wenn DHCP da nicht tut ist was faul.


----------



## Bastian83 (11. April 2021)

Ich hatte jetzt während der ganzen Zeit natürlich den Powerline Adaptber in der eigenen Wohnung abgesteckt, also nicht am Laufen gehabt.

Was kann ich daher jetzt versuchen, um die LAN Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Den Namen des WLANs bei deiner FritzBox. Das nennt sich SSID: https://www.lifewire.com/definition-of-service-set-identifier-816547
> Dann teste das einmal, wenn du den Namen der FB vom Vermieter nutzt und einmal mit dem Namen deiner eigenen Box. mache dann Geschwindigkeitsmessungen.


Wo genau mache ich das bitte mit dem Auswählen (sicherlich in der FritzBox Oberfläche)?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt während der ganzen Zeit natürlich den Powerline Adaptber in der eigenen Wohnung abgesteckt, also nicht am Laufen gehabt.
> 
> Was kann ich daher jetzt versuchen, um die LAN Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen?
> 
> ...


Unter WLAN --> Funknetz


----------



## DOcean (11. April 2021)

noch mal ganz genau nachgehakt, woher kommen die Angaben der MBit/s?

In welcher Konstellation hast du eine Verbindung ins Internet?

In der ipconfig kann man schön sehen warum dein Tool nur Grütze anzeigt und nicht zu gebrauchen ist, es zeigt die IP Adresse von deinem LAN Anschluss der aber zur der Zeit gar nicht in Verwendung ist, da du ja über WLAN verbunden bist (fragt sich nur mit wem aber da helfen die Tipps von den anderen).
Oder stecke da ein Kabel im LAN Anschluss wenn über WLAN verbunden?

btw in diesem Zusammenhang zu empfehlen eine feste IP zu vergeben, ist gelinde gesagt Schmarm, und wird nicht weiter helfen, es gibt nur sehr wenige Spezialfälle wo eine manuell eingestellte IP notwendig ist (manuell != feste IP, ich hab hier auch Sachen mit fester IP laufen, die werden ab vom DHCP fest vergeben)


----------



## Bastian83 (11. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> noch mal ganz genau nachgehakt, woher kommen die Angaben der MBit/s?
> 
> In welcher Konstellation hast du eine Verbindung ins Internet?
> 
> Oder stecke da ein Kabel im LAN Anschluss wenn über WLAN verbunden?


* Angaben der mbits mittels Speedmeter.de und wieistmeineip.de

* Ich habe Internet, wenn
a) mittels WLAN zu der eigenen FritzBox, die ja mittels Wlan als Repeater mit der Vermieter FritzBox verbunden ist = um die 45 bis 60mbits
b) mittels LAN, wenn das Kabel von der eigenen FritzBox mit dem Desktop PC entweder direkt oder über den Switch verbunden ist = um die 18 bis 22mbits

* ja, im LAN Anschluss des Desktop PCs ist ein Lan Kabel angeschlossen, aber es hängt nicht am Switch

@DJKuhpisse
So schaut es derzeit in der FB Oberfläche des Vermieters aus sowie meiner Funknetz Übersicht aus. Bevor ich da etwas ändere, wollte ich Euch das besser erst zeigen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

Und bei dir änderst du nun die SSID.


----------



## DOcean (11. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und bei dir änderst du nun die SSID.


Das brauch er nicht beide WLANs heißen schon unterschiedlich.
Einmal mit 7490 und einmal mit UW hin

wenn du per LAN verbunden bist, was sagt dann ipconfig?

schon komisch das du per LAN weniger Durchsatz hast?! Nur zur Sicherheit was ist das für ein Switch? Gigabit fähig?
Kannst du mal einen Test ohne Switch machen.

ich könnte mir denken das eines deiner beiden Kabel oder der Switch einen Weg hat. Und deswegen nur nun weniger Durchsatz hat


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich könnte mir denken das eines deiner beiden Kabel oder der Switch einen Weg hat. Und deswegen nur nun weniger Durchsatz hat


Die Raten sind fest, also 10, 100 oder 1000 MBit/s entweder Halb- oder Vollduplex.
Ein geringerer Durchsatz könnte sich durch Fehler erklären, wo dann zumindest bei TCP das Paket nochmal gesendet wird.
Prüfe jetzt, indem du einmal den PC mit dem WLAn der Vermieters (der hat ja ne andere SSID) und einmal mit deinem WLAN verbindest.


----------



## Bastian83 (11. April 2021)

1) Anbei ein Bild, wenn mit LAN verbunden.

Sind denn jetzt alle Daten, auch die der zuvor geposteten Screenshots, soweit okay und passend?

2) Es ist mir jetzt ein wenig unangenehm, aber Ihr habt es auch nicht eher erwähnt  UND ich war mir sehr sicher, am Freitag es auch mit einem anderen Kabel versucht zu haben. Jedenfalls habe ich eben ein anderes, kürzeres LAN Kabel verwendet und hatte über den Switch um die 240mbits 

3) Ich schätze, dass das Kabel etwa 33% kürzer vielleicht 8 VS 12m) ist als das bisherige. Bräuchte dann auch ein längeres, denn ansonsten habe ich keinen guten geeigneten Platz für die eigene FritzBox.

a) Hat die Länge Einfluss auf den Durchsatz oder kann es nur an einem lädierten Kabel liegen?

b) So ganz traue ich dem Braten noch nicht und morgen versuche ich es mit demselben Kabel sowie meinem Arbeitslaptop in der Küche mittels LAN. Gebe dann auch ein Update.

Danke schon mal bis hier hin. Vielleicht komme ich dann wirklich ohne die Powerlines aus. Dem Vermieter kann es doch im Grunde egal sein, ob man via Powerline oder eigene FB auf das Internet zugreift, welches er ja bereitstellt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

> a) Hat die Länge Einfluss auf den Durchsatz oder kann es nur an einem lädierten Kabel liegen?


Solange unter 100 m und gleicher Kabeltyp nicht, kann aber defekt sein.


----------



## Bastian83 (12. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
komisch, komisch...sitze nun am Arbeitsrechner in der Küche und habe via LAN den Laptop mit der eigenen FritzBox verbunden. Auf speedmeter.de und zwei anderen Seiten wird einem konstant um die 40mbits angezeigt, auf www.wieistmeineip.de oder dem vodafone Speedtest (über die läuft auch das Internet) um die 200mbits.

1) Was meint ihr dazu?

@DOcean 
2) Was meinst du zu meinem gestrigen längeren Beitrag?


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2021)

das passt soweit alles bzw. sieht aus wie es soll...

Jeweils die Verbindung die "aktiv" ist bekommt eine IP aus dem Bereich 192.168.178.xxx und als Gateway ist 192.168.178.1 eingetragen (die FritzBox beim Vermieter)

krasse Abweichung der Werte, keine Ahnung wieso das so stark abweicht...

Bessere Test ist es einen größeren Download starten (von einem starken Server) und dann gucken/ausrechnen was durchgeht...

Beispiel:
2000MB Download * 8 = 16000 MBit bei 200MBit/s Leitung wäre die nach ~ 80sec (1min20sec) Sekunden bei dir

Spiele bei Steam gehen immer gut


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Bessere Test ist es einen größeren Download starten (von einem starken Server) und dann gucken/ausrechnen was durchgeht...
> 
> Beispiel:
> 2000MB Download * 8 = 16000 MBit bei 200MBit/s Leitung wäre die nach ~ 80sec (1min20sec) Sekunden bei dir
> ...


Und noch besser ein Test im internen Netzwerk, denn dann hat man die Internetverbindung schon als Störfaktor weg, denn der TO hat ja intern das Problem.


----------



## Bastian83 (12. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und noch besser ein Test im internen Netzwerk, denn dann hat man die Internetverbindung schon als Störfaktor weg, denn der TO hat ja intern das Problem.


wie kann ich das intern checken?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> wie kann ich das intern checken?


z.B. mit einem FTP/HTTP-Server und einer großen Datei.


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2021)

Um das Problem näher zu erkunden, könntest du dem WLAN deines Repeaters einen anderen Namen geben. Dann wird es für dich vielleicht klar, wo das Problem besteht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Um das Problem näher zu erkunden, könntest du dem WLAN deines Repeaters einen anderen Namen geben. Dann wird es für dich vielleicht klar, wo das Problem besteht.


Das habe ich schon gestern gesagt. Aber es gibt ja nichtmal einen gescheiten Netzplan...


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2021)

das mit den WLAN Namen hatten wir auch gestern schon abgehakt, die Namen sind unterschiedlich!

was auch gut geht je nach nach FritzBox:





						Netzwerkdurchsatz der FRITZ!Box mit integriertem iPerf testen – Antary
					






					www.antary.de
				




geht natürlich auch vom PC zu PC:





						Iperf zum Messen der Netzgeschwindigkeit :: network lab
					

Iperf kann die Übertragungsrate im Netzwerk unter Windows, Linux und Mac OS X messen :: network lab - Fehlersuche, Netzwerkanalyse, Tools



					www.nwlab.net


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2021)

Na der Netzplan ist schon irgendwie klar. Nur womit sich die DLAN Adapter verbinden, das wird nicht klar.

Wenn es sich so verhält, daß der Vermieter sein eigenes WLAN haben soll, dann gibt man dem Repeater WLAN einen anderen Namen z. B. "MeinWLAN" und schon wird klar, womit sich der DLAN Adapter verbindet. Wenn der AP beide Netzwerke, 2,4 GHz und 5 GHz, ausstrahlt dann ist klar, daß auf dem 2.4 GHz Band die Verbindung nicht so stark ist. Da beide Netze aber die gleiche SSID haben, ist dem TE wohl nicht klar, in welches WLAN er sich gerade eingeklinkt hat.

Was ich in Verbindung mit der FB auch beobachtet hatte ist folgendes: Meine FB hatte Firmware Version 6.x drauf. Ich verwende zur Überbrückung der Entfernung zum AP in meiner Wohnung auch einen 2. WLAN Router im Repeater Modus. Mit der Firmware 6.x konnte ich noch in der FB beide Geräte sehen, also den AP und den Repeater. 

Nach Update der Firmware auf Version 7.x erschien in der FB die Mesh Funktion, wenn man den Repeater verwendet. Nach dem Update funktionierte der Repeater wie vorher, nur in der FB war dieser verschwunden und man sah bloß noch die an den Repeater angeschlossenen PC´s, der Repeater selbst wurde nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn es sich so verhält, daß der Vermieter sein eigenes WLAN haben soll, dann gibt man dem Repeater WLAN einen anderen Namen z. B. "MeinWLAN" und schon wird klar, womit sich der DLAN Adapter verbindet. Wenn der AP beide Netzwerke, 2,4 GHz und 5 GHz, ausstrahlt dann ist klar, daß auf dem 2.4 GHz Band die Verbindung nicht so stark ist. Da beide Netze aber die gleiche SSID haben, ist dem TE wohl nicht klar, in welches WLAN er sich gerade eingeklinkt hat.


Entweder man betriebt die eigene Fritte über dLAN und im IP-Client-Modus als reinen WLAN-AP ODER man betreibt die im Repeater-Modus OHNE dLAN, sonst entsteht eine Layer2-Schleife und es kommt zu Broadcast-Stürmen.


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2021)

Das geht ja nicht im AP Modus, weil der AP Modus voraussetzt, daß die FB eine Internetverbindung über das interne Modem herstellt.

Das Problem ist wohl der MESH Modus der Kabel FB des Vermieters. Wenn die 2. Repeater FB auch den MESH Modus nutzt, dann macht die FB aus allen angeschlossenen WLAN Geräten EIN einziges WLAN, ein MESH, das sich über beide Wohungen erstreckt. Und das ist wohl nicht erwünscht. Der Anschluß per DLAN an die Kabel FB wird wohl auch nicht klappen, wenn beide Wohnungen ein eigenes Stromnetz mit eigenem Zähler haben.

Ein mögliche Ursache des Problems habe ich schon oben beschrieben. Der Repeatermodus der FB wurde durch MESH ersetzt in der Firmware der FB seit Version 7.x.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das geht ja nicht im AP Modus, weil der AP Modus voraussetzt, daß die FB eine Internetverbindung über das interne Modem herstellt.


Nein, der IP-Client-Modus ist genau das. Das Modem und der Router sind abgestellt, der Switch und der AP sind aktiv.


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2021)

Hier stand KÄSE. 

OK, hab gerade geschaut, die FB Cable und die 7490 können das.

Also ist es bloß ein kleines Konfigurationsproblem. Mit dem MESH Modus funktioniert das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2021)

klar geht das mit der FritzBox, meine läuft genau in dem Modus zu Zeit...

LAN1 wird dann zum WAN Port

nicht nur die Cable, meins ist ein ganz "normale" DSL Box


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2021)

Ich habe z. B. eine FB 73irgendwas, die kann das irgendwie nicht.


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2021)

meins ist eine inzwischen uralte 7360 SL die kann das


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich habe z. B. eine FB 73irgendwas, die kann das irgendwie nicht.


Expertenansicht aktiv?


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2021)

Also ich meine schon die Cable FB. Sobald man einen Repeater ins Netz bringt, wird dort der MESH Modus aktiviert. Diesen zu unterbinden und eine normale Repeaterverbindung zu etablieren ist anscheinend nicht möglich.

Solange man nur einen Repeater hat, ist das kein Problem. Deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag, das Repeater WLAN abzuändern damit es nicht mehr Teil des MESH wird. Ich denke aber, sobald der DLAN Adapter eingesteckt wird, erkennt dieser das MESH und schaltet sich automatisch da mit drauf. Dort müsste man dann auf das Repeater WLAN umkonfigurieren und erhält so wieder eine bessere Verbindung.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Expertenansicht aktiv?


Ja klar. Hab mich auch schon beim AVM Support über die unübersichtlichen Routermenüs beschwert. Ob es was bringt, glaube eher nicht. Das Marketing ist dort einfach übermächtig unterwegs.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also ich meine schon die Cable FB. Sobald man einen Repeater ins Netz bringt, wird dort der MESH Modus aktiviert.
> 
> Solange man nur einen Repeater hat, ist das kein Problem. Deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag, das Repeater WLAN abzuändern damit es nicht mehr Teil des MESH wird. Ich denke aber, sobald der DLAN Adapter eingesteckt wird, erkennt dieser das MESH und schaltet sich automatisch da mit drauf. Dort müsste man dann auf das Repeater WLAN umkonfigurieren und erhält so wieder eine bessere Verbindung.


Das ganze Mesh-Gesülze von AVM ist extrem undurchsichtig. Ein dLAN-Adapter ist nur ein Modem. Aus Sicht von Ethernet ist der wie ein normales Ethernet-Kabel, WLAN im Repeater-Betrieb übrigens auch.
Wenn die FB2 Repeater von der FB1 ist, besteht da auf Layer 2 (Ethernet) eine Verbindung. Verbindest du die Teile jetzt über einen 2. Weg (ob direkt per Kabel oder dLAN ist egal) so hast du eine Loop. Diese führt zwangsweise zu Broadcast-Stürmen und damit zu geringerem Durchsatz bis zu ganzen Netzausfällen.


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2021)

Das könnte mit den AGB der Internetanbieter zusammenhängen und der Tatsache, daß AVM für diese die Endgeräte konform herstellt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das könnte mit den AGB der Internetanbieter zusammenhängen und der Tatsache, daß AVM für diese die Endgeräte konform herstellt.


Plasterouter halt. Wenn man den Providerschrott nutzt, muss man mit den Gängeleien leben. Eventuell gibt es mittlerweile für die Kabelfritten von AVM die originale Firmware, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2021)

wir schweifen schon wieder ab, der TE hat nie gesagt das DLAN und WLAN Verbindung zum Vermieter gleichzeitig aktiv waren

Er hat entweder eine DLAN Verbindung aufgebaut zum Vermieter DLAN Punkt (die aber nicht läuft liegt wohl am Vermieter DLAN Punkt)

ODER eine WLAN Mesh Verbindung zum Vermieter Router aufgebaut (diese läuft jetzt, es gab noch kleine Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit über LAN (nicht über WLAN!) diese sind aber auch beseitigt (ist wohl kaputte HW)

daher ist das Thema eigentlich durch und der TE weiß wo er ansetzen muss, oder @Bastian83 gibt es noch akute Probleme die nicht warten können bis dein Vermieter wieder da ist?


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2021)

Die Bestmögliche Verbindung für den Repeater scheint ja schon hergestellt zu sein mit WLAN AC. Besser ginge es nur noch mit einem GBit Ethernetkabel. 

Wenn die Geschwindigkeit mit DLAN niedriger ist, dann liegt das an Störungen im Stromnetz. Die 1200 Mbit mit Powerline erreicht man wahrscheinlich bloß, wenn man im selben Raum bzw. im selben Unterverteilerkreis die Adapter einsetzt.


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2021)

oder er schafft es mithilfe des Vermieter das DLAN zum laufen zu bringen... vielleicht wäre das auch für ihn das beste, woher sollen wir das wissen...


----------



## Bastian83 (12. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> daher ist das Thema eigentlich durch und der TE weiß wo er ansetzen muss, oder @Bastian83 gibt es noch akute Probleme die nicht warten können bis dein Vermieter wieder da ist?



Nun ja, es ist immer noch unklar, weshalb verhältsnismäßig wenig LAN Speed im Vergleich zum WLAN reinkommt, DENN....ist Euch bekannt, dass die Internetgeschwindigkeitsseiten wie speedmeter.de, wieistmeineip.de usw. unterschiedliche Parameter heranziehen?
Angeblich würden manche nur die Geschwindigkeit des Endgeräts verwenden, andere wiederrum gingen von der Leistung der Box aus, die den Internetanschluss darstellt.

Es is nämlich so, dass mir wieistmeineip.de und der Vodafone Speedtest (das ist auch der Provider) um die 200mbits via LAN anzeigen, während speedmeter.de oder http://www.speedtest.net/ nur um die 50mbits anzeigen und das in der identischen Situation.
Jetzt dachte ich gestern, Dank eurer Hilfe, ein defektes LAN Kabel als Ursache identifiziert zu haben und jetzt kommt diese Aussage...

Was meint ihr?

P.S.
Ja, Vermieter hat heute auch seinen Powerline Adaptber neu gestartet und jetzt funktioniert das auch wieder. Sind sogar jeweils etwa 10mbits via LAN und WLAN mehr als über den FritzBox Repeater...komisch


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2021)

Wenn eine von drei Seiten weniger anzeigt als der Rest ist die einfach Schrott weil selbst viel zu langsam. Wieistmeineip.de ist für <1Gbit in der Regel schnell genug für brauchbare Messungen und misst auch wirklich bis zum Endgerät. Vodafone gibt beides an, also sowohl Verbindung bis zum Router als auch bis zum Endgerät, da muss man nur die Ergebnisse richtig lesen.
-> du hattest seit der Umstellung auf WLAN AC für die Verbindung zum Vermieter Router nie ein Problem


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2021)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Sind sogar jeweils etwa 10mbits via LAN und WLAN mehr als über den FritzBox Repeater...komisch


Siehst du alles Rufen von DJ zum trotz funktioniert DLAN bei dir besser (bezogen auf die Geschwindigkeit) als WLAN.

Da ist nichts komisch dran, die 10MBit mehr oder weniger ist halt der Einfluss vom WLAN....


----------



## Downsampler (18. April 2021)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Nun ja, es ist immer noch unklar, weshalb verhältsnismäßig wenig LAN Speed im Vergleich zum WLAN reinkommt, DENN....ist Euch bekannt, dass die Internetgeschwindigkeitsseiten wie speedmeter.de, wieistmeineip.de usw. unterschiedliche Parameter heranziehen?
> Angeblich würden manche nur die Geschwindigkeit des Endgeräts verwenden, andere wiederrum gingen von der Leistung der Box aus, die den Internetanschluss darstellt.
> 
> Es is nämlich so, dass mir wieistmeineip.de und der Vodafone Speedtest (das ist auch der Provider) um die 200mbits via LAN anzeigen, während speedmeter.de oder http://www.speedtest.net/ nur um die 50mbits anzeigen und das in der identischen Situation.
> ...


Die Speedtests zeigen meistens Mist an. Probiere das mit einem schnellen Download, Steam oder Linux ISO Image, dort siehst du was deine Leitung kann. 200 Mbit/sec sind ca. 24 MB/sec. Wenn du das irgendwo siehst, auch nur kurz, dann stimmt alles.


----------



## Bastian83 (24. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
derzeit läuft das Internet stabil mit um die 240mbits bei LAN Verbindung, aber ich hätte noch eine Frage.

Ich betreibe das Internet immer noch über die eigene FritzBox, die doch per WLan mit der Vermieter FB verbunden ist.
Gleichzeitig steckt aber auch der Powerline Adapter in der Steckdose ganz in der Nähe des eigenen Routers.

*Ist das eher schädlich, egal oder gar förderlich für die Stabilität? Der Adapter liegt vielleicht einen halben Meter näher zu der Vermieter FB als meine eigene FB.*

Ich hatte 1-2 Mal diese Woche die Situation, dass Videocalls ein wenig abgehackt wirkten, also Leute froren kurzzeitig ein und/oder waren schlecht zu hören. Bei sowas weiß man nie, an welcher Leitung es liegt.

Daher wollte ich mich mit dieser Situationsbeschreibung noch einmal melden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## DOcean (25. April 2021)

sowas sollte man grundsätzlich vermeiden, du hast jetzt einen Loop gebaut, das kann böse enden...

deine FritzBox - DLAN - Vermieter Box - WLAN - deine Box

Eines von beiden solltest du abschalten...


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2021)

Kommt drauf an: Ist der Powerline Adapter noch per LAN mit der FB verbunden oder spannt der nur ein eigenes WLAN auf?
Letzteres heißt halt dass du im WLAN zum Teil langsamer unterwegs bist als möglich, ersteres könnte wie von @DOcean erwähnt "böse", sprich ganz ohne funktionierende Verbindung ausgehen.


----------



## Bastian83 (25. April 2021)

Nein, derzeit ist der PowerlineAdapter nur in der Steckdose ohne jede aktive Verbindung zur eigenen FritzBox.

Hatte gemutmaßt, dass ggf. durch den Adapter das WLan Signal der Vermieter FritzBox verstärkt wird. Wenn ihr aber sagt, dass der Adapter nur Nachteile bringt, kann ich ihn auch abstecken. Wollte ihn so als Ersatz dabehalten, falls etwas mit der eigenen FritzBos ist.


----------

